# fracino engineer.



## jilly (11 mo ago)

does anyone know where I can find an engineer in North Wales,problem with pressure and also leaking when the machine is turned off.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, give Fracino a call; i'm sure they'll sort you out and give you a ££ for the different serices they provide.


----------

